# ajouter un compte hotmail a ichat



## 222diablo222 (1 Décembre 2004)

slt 
je voudrai savoir si on peu ajouter un compte hotmerde  a ichat...
alé merci davance
@++ :rateau:


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

à ma connaissance ichat ne fonctionne qu'avec des comptes AIM ou .mac.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

euh, déja bienvenue à toi 

 ensuite, NON ce n'est pas possble mais tu aurait pu avoir cette réponse en fesant une petite recherche avant de poster un nouveau message !!!!

 Voilà ou tu peux trouver quelques renseignements: MSN messenger pour Mac ...

 @+


----------



## Nûmenor (29 Juin 2009)

voila un vieux sujet qui remonte a la surface , mais dites moi "bravo" j'utilise la fonction recherche lol
bon, si j'ajoute un compte gmail dans ichat, c'est possible de chatter avec ceux qui ont un hotmail?


----------



## ganou4 (30 Juin 2009)

Non tu ne peux pas, pour tchatter avec un contact msn il te faut une adresse hotmail et adium comme logiciel (mieux que msn). Il existe une solution qui marche avec ichat et un compte jabber tu devrais trouver en cherchant un peu, mais ce n'est pas très fiable et difficile à configurer.


----------



## Nûmenor (30 Juin 2009)

ok merci!


----------



## Vadez (13 Juillet 2009)

ganou4 a dit:


> Non tu ne peux pas, pour tchatter avec un contact msn il te faut une adresse hotmail et adium comme logiciel (mieux que msn). Il existe une solution qui marche avec ichat et un compte jabber tu devrais trouver en cherchant un peu, mais ce n'est pas très fiable et difficile à configurer.



Il manque qd meme la video sous Adium, c'est un peu là dessus qu'on attendrai IChat ! C'est qd meme ballot d'avoir un mac qui coute un bras et de ne pas pouvoir faire de conversation vidéo avec les potes sur pc...


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juillet 2009)

Vadez a dit:


> Il manque qd meme la video sous Adium, c'est un peu là dessus qu'on attendrai IChat ! C'est qd meme ballot d'avoir un mac qui coute un bras et de ne pas pouvoir faire de conversation vidéo avec les potes sur pc...



Pour cela tu as aMSN qui permet de faire un chat video avec tes amis qui utilisent MSN


----------



## Vadez (14 Juillet 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Pour cela tu as aMSN qui permet de faire un chat video avec tes amis qui utilisent MSN



J'arrive pas à configurer aMsn !!! :mouais: Il passe son temps à chercher à se connecter sans jamais y arriver, même qd je passe en http et que je mets la meme config qu'Adium... 
Comprends pô


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2009)

Vadez a dit:


> J'arrive pas à configurer aMsn !!! (...)


Tu as un compte MSN (Hotmail ou Live) ?


----------



## Vadez (14 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tu as un compte MSN (Hotmail ou Live) ?



yep, une adresse hotmail (avec laquelle je me connecte parfaitement sur Adium !)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas l'installation en tête mais c'est vraiment très simple et il n'y a aucun autre paramètre à toucher.
Tu as bien la version 0.97.2 ?


----------



## Vadez (14 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'installation en tête mais c'est vraiment très simple et il n'y a aucun autre paramètre à toucher.
> Tu as bien la version 0.97.2 ?



C'est la 0.97 (pas la .2), mais vu qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter, la màj n'est pas faite... 
Je pense que ce doit etre un pb de port, ms, comme j'ai dit meme si j'entre la meme config qu'adium, ca ne marche pas. 
A qd un ichat compatible avec msn ??!! Ca serait tellement plus simple !!  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2009)

Vadez a dit:


> (...) Je pense que ce doit etre un pb de port, ms, comme j'ai dit meme si j'entre la meme config qu'adium, ca ne marche pas. (...)


Une fois aMSN installé, pour la cam j'ai le port 6891.



Vadez a dit:


> A qd un ichat compatible avec msn ??!!


C'est faisable.


----------



## Vadez (14 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Une fois aMSN installé, pour la cam j'ai le port 6891.
> 
> 
> C'est faisable.



Pour Jabber, j'ai entendu du bon comme du mauvais. Apparemment un peu galère sur l'install et pas forcément stable... 
J'ai désinstallé Amsn,pour réinstaller la version .2 et ca marche direct ! Comme ca je ferai la comparaison avec Adium. (reste à voir si la cam marche avec de clients msn...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2009)

Vadez a dit:


> (...) (reste à voir si la cam marche avec de clients msn...)


Pour moi ça fonctionne sans problème.


----------

